# New England Meet-Up PICTURE Thread



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It was really great meeting all of the New England folks who made the trip. 

How fun to watch the dynamic as each dog turned from individual dog, to pack by the end of the day. They played wonderfully together!

Thanks to Doodle and Cham for putting this together!

(Side note: Simon is doing much better after being a little under the weather from ingesting so much lake water!)

Without further ado: The pictures.....

1. Brady & family arrived first. Simon & Brady & Donna (Doodle)
2. First greeting the pack
3. Caue & Mitchell (I think!)
4. Brady SWIMMING!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Woo hooo....can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*More pictures*

1. Chasing the frisbee
2. Oakly & Caue
3. Simon & Caue making friends
4. The pack begins to form


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awww looks like fun!

Rob did you camp out with the boys? How did it go?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We lost a ball that went too far for any pup to reach (more than once-I went the first time, but I have pics of Rob's trip out on the kayak to retrieve the ball).

1. Rob (Oakly's Dad) getting ready to rescue the ball
2. Oakly watching dad 'fetch'!
3-4. Rob tries to get O & C into the kayak.. (we were secretly waiting for him to tip over!) 
5. Everyone greets Rob--Where's the ball????


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww what great pictures and what a great time it looks like the pups had!!!  What fun!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

You know how hard it is to get 9 dogs to line up for pictures? Forget it. Doesn't work. Rustee has a new girlfriend... Faith, Patty's Lab spend the whole time playing with Rustee. Unfortunately, Rustee is moving to NJ in another week...  Also found out that I only have a partial defective GR. Hailey does swim!

For some reason my tags didnt transfer. so I'll label it the old fashioned way

1.Donna, Matt, babysitting the dogs at the beginning
2.Mitchell and Brady getting acquainted
3.Rob, Oakley, Kim, Caue, Nancy, Mitch, Patty, Faith
4.Rob, Oakley, Kim, Nancy, Mitch, Patty, Faith
5.Rob escaping from Dog Island...


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Still more...*

1. Our pups would NEVER beg for food!
2. A bit of agility fun


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> 1. Our pups would NEVER beg for food!
> 2.


Don't remember any begging, just Hailey stealing John's burger... Told you she was fast! Also don't remember any dock jumping like that, just agility attempts lol


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kim did you convince any GRFrs to come to NewHampshire to JUMP in September!!!???


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pack of Goldens! (and people! Great pics!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time! 

Patty, I'm so sorry I couldn't make it, but I did spend the afternoon helping Michael and Marissa with Bridal Favors...Thank you for offering me a ride. I would have loved to be with the old gang and the new gang!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't believe that no one has a shot of me in my white shirt after 9 wet muddy dogs jumped on me! LOL


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

cham said:


> I can't believe that no one has a shot of me in my white shirt after 9 wet muddy dogs jumped on me! LOL


Oh just wait, Nancy. I've got a doozie!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Still more...*

1. Happy goldens and their families
2. Simon Shows off his DockDogs skills
3. Simon & Oakly--I LOVE this picture!
4. Playing on the beach
5. Tired Maisey


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

At the end of the day, the pups were EXHAUSTED. We did an attempt to assemble them into a group photo, and this is the best we could manage. (Simon not pictured because his tummy was upset from drinking so much lake water)

It was a wonderful day, and as Mary (LibertyME) stated above (even though I'm still mad at her for not bringing MY Tracer), we could quite easily do another meetup in September for the DockDogs event. (Sept 12/13 weekend in Rochester, NH)

Can't wait for the next meetup! Everyone was so well-behaved! You should all be very proud of your pups!

Kim, John, & Simon


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are some of mine:

1. Matt, Patty, Linda, Nancy, Bob & the dogs
2. Kim & Simon, Rob & Oakly
3. Brady & Maisy
4. Matt watching the pack
5. Simon dock jumping
6. Brady & Rusty


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW!! I LOVE that pic of Simon jumping!! What a great day!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's some more....
1. Cooking lunch (while the dogs lounge)
2. Dogs begging for food _*PLEASE NOTE NANCY'S PRISTINE WHITE SHIRT_
3. Dogs still begging _*AGAIN, NOTE NANCY'S LOVELY SHIRT_
4. Nancy watching over the pack
5. Brady hanging out
6. Nancy, Kim, John, Linda, Rob & Bob with the dogs


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

And my last batch....
1. Matt & Brady
2. Brady & Rusty
3. More of the pack
4. Brady & Rusty dancing
5. The Group Picture


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Here's some more....
> 1. Cooking lunch (while the dogs lounge)
> 2. Dogs begging for food _*PLEASE NOTE NANCY'S PRISTINE WHITE SHIRT_
> 3. Dogs still begging _*AGAIN, NOTE NANCY'S LOVELY SHIRT_
> ...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm smiling as I look through the pics. I wish I wasn't such a coward about highway driving or I might have been able to join you all. You all look like you had a great time!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like it was a wonderful day and everyone had a great time. Nancy you are a brave woman to wear white with a bunch of dogs and water. The dogs look like they all had a great time and I just cant believe all the great pictures that everyone got. 
I swear I need to win the lottery so I can buy a big RV and travel the country to meet everyone at events like this and the pups of course.


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

Looks like great fun!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It does look like you all had a great time. It is great to look at all the pictures of these events.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos, they really made my day! Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Wish Riley and I could have been there :no: I tried to get out of working but obviously it didn't work out that way. Next time.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

One of my favorite things, other than meeting all these wonderful people and their dogs... is I found out that Hailey isn't as defective a GR as I thought, she still doesn't retrieve, but she does swim! Mitch is a madman, hysterically funny to watch running from one location to anyother, stopping to greet the other dogs, and that my foster Rustee, has fairly decent recall, loved the water, and other dogs and was great with everyone. 
It is sad but now I know I did things right and and he will be a wonderful dog for his adoptive family! I hope they appreciate him as much as everyone did yesterday, especially Faith! (still love that):smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I Am So Jealous! Absolutely loved your pics and putting names to faces, pups & 2 legged's. Ike NEEDS some Goldie friends to meet up with but Maryland is pretty sparse Here. Great park you had use of too.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_"Great park you had use of too. "_

Thanks, Paula! We get to use it EVERY day! (I feel very spoiled!) Sad part is, this is only about the third time this year that the beach has been used. 

The sand needed some kicking up, and the pups were just the right ones to do it!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so glad to see these already! mine are downloading from the camera now.

and, yes, my goodness - Faith and Rustee had the best time. one of her favorite things in the world is to play "chase" and he was right there with her!

everyone got along great - there were a few very minor squabbles, but nothing to worry over.

and, even better - it's so nice to have your dog run and play with dogs that have humans that understand that not every grumble is a fight and that when they launch at each other it's not a problem!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> and, even better - it's so nice to have your dog run and play with dogs that have humans that understand that not every grumble is a fight and that when they launch at each other it's not a problem!


Good thing I didn't go. Remember me! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim - you are a worry wort about everything! remember, i just ignore you!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll tell you, Brady is one TIRED puppy today!! His muscles must be sore because he's stiff when he first gets up and moves quite slowly! He actually freaked my husband out this morning. When Matt got up and went over to Brady who was lying on the floor in our bedroom, Brady didn't respond to his usually gentle wake up calls and petting. So he called him a little louder and shook him gently and finally Brady opened his eyes and lifted a paw as if to say, yeah I'm here Dad, why'd you wake me???


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok - some more photos 

some individual shots of the dogs. i thought i got them all, but not all of them came out.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe Mitchell? splashing himself a bit much when swimming -




















having fun rolling in the dirt - Simon? Haley?



















the new best buds - Faith and Rustee (only clear shot i got of them)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

not so sure about dock diving




















getting a little help - 










and, in they go -


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

barking at the fishermen - 




















some attempts at a group shot - 




















and, two tired girls on the way home. Faith and Maisie got along perfectly in the car. this is especially amazing since they had only met for the first time 15 minutes or so before we loaded them up.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwww...it looks like you all had a blast ! What a great place to meet and play! I see some familiar faces (both furry and non) in those pictures! :


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!!! Makes me very excited for our next Ont meetup in September


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are some great shots that you got there, Patty. Does anyone know who traveled the furthest?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you!  and, btw - the majority of the trip for us was this nice little backcountry route (US 202), not highway.

and, definitely Rob gets farthest distance! he was 7 1/2 to 8 hours away. i might be in 2nd place at just under 3 hours.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> thank you!  and, btw - the majority of the trip for us was this nice little backcountry route (US 202), not highway.
> 
> and, definitely Rob gets farthest distance! he was 7 1/2 to 8 hours away. i might be in 2nd place at just under 3 hours.


 
Oh heck I remember when Rt 2 really was a nice backwater scenic trip... LOL

Hey Kim how is Simon today? Better I hope!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

cham said:


> Hey Kim how is Simon today? Better I hope!


I was wondering too. I emailed her last night and she said he was improving. Here's hoping he's back to his normal crazy self today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like it was a wonderful time! And what wonderful pictures 
Sorry I could not make it, but perhaps next time ..


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon is 100% recovered.. He's stealing his brother's food (he missed a meal last night, you know.. he might starve to death, LOL!)

He had a very big two days- DockDogs on Sat and then CHAOS on Sunday. 

He took a good long nap and woke up much better. Thanks everyone for asking!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so glad to hear he's better. he had the whole group of humans worried and saying "awwww" every time they looked at his face (he looked so miserable!)


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It was quite the pitiful face, wasn't it??? I think he practices when we're not around.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

The pics were fabulous! Thanks for posting. We all had a great time and thanks to our great hosts :wave:....so glad that Simon is better, he had me worried, he really looked more than just a little sick and that wheezing and heaving!The droopy lip really made him look pathetic! The two girls slept all the way home ( Faith and Maisie, not Patty and Linda), when Maisie got the energy to put her head out of the car window, she had to rest her head on the door, her head was too heavy to hold up she was so tired!It was wonderful to meet everyone. Hope we can do it again sometime and I'll even consider bringing Zoey, too, now that I know that even goldens bark:!I have a pretty good bruise from when a couple of the dogs ran into my leg, not sure who they were, they all looked alike and went by me pretty fast.I think I was a dirty as Cham but my jeans just didn't show it as much as the white shirt  It was funny that the dogs that jumped as they ran just seemed to be checking in, not really wanting a pettting. Maisie got her much needed bath today and still seems tired!Thanks again for the ride and conversation, Patty!I will try to check in more often than I have been able to in the recent past.Hope to talk soon...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

lammer29 said:


> !I will try to check in more often than I have been able to in the recent past.Hope to talk soon...


 
Linda,

You darned well better check in more often. Or we will arrange to ALL come and spend the weekend at your house! Seriously, it was great meeting everyone, but you are the only one who is MIA most of the time. Come and talk to us dear...


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rob! Did you make it home safely yet? Your pups are CHARACTERS! Loved finally getting to meet "the boys from Maine!" 
Glad you made the drive!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a great time at the meet up. Great to meet everyone in person and all the great pups. I'm so glad Simon is back to himself. He was a very sad looking pup at the end of the party. 

The boys and I made out very well camping out. It threatened to rain a few times but I only felt a few drops. The campground gave the boys and I a "wilderness" site so we were away from the other campers for the most part. The boys took to barking a couple of times when groups of screaming children came running through the campsite. We managed to cook a nice supper even though I only brought limited camping equipment. Once the place quieted down Caue and I sat out and enjoyed a nice campfire while Oakly sat in the back of the truck. (His choice not mine). The three of us slept well in the tent and they even let me sleep in till 8am. We packed up and headed out by nine. I got home around five. We stopped for lunch and I stopped twice to let the boys pee and have some water. We stopped at a campsite on the Machias river and the boys got to swim a little more before we got home. I will post what I have for pictures when I get home from work tonight. Thanks again everyone.


----------

